# Canon F-1 meter repair



## jwkwd (Nov 7, 2007)

Greetings, I have a Canon F-1 ( early, long throw ) and the meter stopped working. It did work since I have had it, but it was sitting for awhile, now it does not. I put a new battery in it, no luck. I gave it a good smack, no luck. There is no obvious corrosion in the battery compartment. I did check both batteries and the voltages were correct. 1.35 volts - and they are wein Mercury free. What I was wondering is, for a Nikon F2, I would send it to Sover Wong. Does anyone know of a Canon equivalent to Sover? Or, any ideas of what I could check? The meter does have movement when you move the camera controls, but does not show battery condition when at ASA 100 and 1/2000 so it is not frozen. I know that I could get another one for cheap, but like I said, I have had it a while and I tend to hang on to things. It certainly works without the meter, but it is kind of handy to have. TIA


----------



## doobs (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like you might be stuck with the Sunny 16 rule.


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 7, 2007)

Or even better and more useful a hand-held.  I think you're money would be better spent there, just my opinion of course.

Dave


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have no problem with sunny 16 and I do have a hand held, which looks like I will be using more . It might be an earlier retirement for the F-1. It is just one of those cameras that I have had a long time, and have gotten used to having it in the car all the time. I am primarily a Nikon user, so I have quarrels about being brand specific. I guess it's time to put batteries back my F2 and continue giving that a workout.


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm surprised that you have a hand-held and yet still use an in-camera meter?  Any particular reason?

Dave


----------



## doobs (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave has a point. I don't usually trust any meters in any of my cameras. I usually abide by the Sunny 16 rule, or certain exposures I've found that work in certain situations due to trial and error.


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 8, 2007)

And certainly a very good point. I have had good luck with the meters built into the cameras. Like I mentioned, the F-1 was usually always in the car. The meter I have ( Sekonic L-398 ) is in another bag with another system. I know it probably sounds strange, but I have a couple bags with different systems, for what I might decide to do. e.g. If I were using a backpack, I have an F4s w/35-70 and 70-300 if I was going to walk and shoot wildlife. I like the AF and the matrix metering or the option of using spot. I have a over the shoulder bag with a F3 w/MD-4, 55 macro, 300 and 35-135. I seem grab that one since I tend to shoot slide film with it and I know that one is going to work no matter what. Again I am comfortable with the metering in it. I will switch bodies or lenses for which ever bag might be more comfortable at the time.  I do use the hand held on the occasions that something just does not seem right as somewhat of a reference, then often split the difference. So for one particular reason.....hmm, like I said I have had good luck with the camera meters, or perhaps the laziness factor comes in.


----------

